# اقتراح بأضافة اقسام فرعية جديدة ...



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

*اقتراح بأضافة اقسام فرعية جديدة ...​*​*





​**
1 - الملتقي الثقافي و العلمي​**
اقترح بزيادة قسم فرعي فيه بأسم " اسئلة عامة "​**
 و القسم ده يكون للأسئلة العامة و الثقافية بدالاً من المنتدي العام​**




​**
2 - الملتقي الثقافي و العلمي​**
اقترح بزيادة قسم فرعي فيه بأسم " كتب و موسوعات ثقافية "​**
 و القسم اظن واضح من اسمه ايه مضمونه​**




​**
3 - سير القديسين​**
اقترح بزيادة قسم فرعي بأسم " البابا شنودة الثالث "​**
و في القسم ده يكون موجود وعظات كتابية للبابا شنودة و وعظات صوتية و صور و اشعار البابا و فيديوهات و ...​**




​**
4 - سير القديسين​**
اقترح بزيادة قسم فرعي بأسم " البابا كيرلس السادس "​**
و في القسم ده يكون موجود وعظات كتابية للبابا كيرلس و وعظات صوتية و صور و فيديوهات و ...​**




​**
5 - سير القديسين​**
اقترح بزيادة قسم فرعي بأسم " البابا تواضروس الثاني "​**
و في القسم ده يكون موجود وعظات كتابية للبابا تواضروس و وعظات صوتية و صور و فيديوهات و ...​**




​**
6 - منتدي الصوتيات و المرئيات​**
اقترح بزيادة قسم بأسم " فيديوهات متنوعة "​**
و في القسم ده يكون موجود فيديوهات للترفيه او للتعليم او للتسلية او ...​**




​**


اتمني ان الاقتراحات تنول اعجابكم ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 فبراير 2014)

*فكرة حلوة ياكيمو كونو
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *فكرة حلوة ياكيمو كونو
> *​




Thanks ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2014)

*كتير اوي يا كيمو 
انا شايف ان في اقسام كتير بتقول عليها موجوده تحت مسميات تاني 
وحاجات متتناسبش مع المنتدي 
بس اقتراح قسم للبابا شنوده والابابا كيرلس فكره ملوه واتعرضت قبل كده 
وممكن يكون قسم خاص بالاباء البطاركه كلهم *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 فبراير 2014)

*كتير اوي يا كيمو *​​
* انا شايف ان في اقسام كتير بتقول عليها موجوده تحت مسميات تاني *​
* وحاجات متتناسبش مع المنتدي *​
* بس اقتراح قسم للبابا شنوده والابابا كيرلس فكره ملوه واتعرضت قبل كده *​
* وممكن يكون قسم خاص بالاباء البطاركه كلهم


*​انا  عارض الاقتراحات علشان نشوف انهي فيهم كويس و يتنفذ

مش ضروري كلهم

و كمان  فكرة الاباء البطاركة عجبتني أويشكراًً يا عياد : )​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2014)

تفرع الأقسام مفيد في حالة الحاجة اليه. 
قد يكون سهل على المستخدم المتمرس لكن على الكثير من الزوار يصعب عليهم التنقل بين اقسام المنتدى وكلما قلت الأقسام وكثرت المادة تحت قسم شامل كلما كان أسهل للأغلبية.


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 فبراير 2014)

My Rock قال:


> تفرع الأقسام مفيد في حالة الحاجة اليه.
> قد يكون سهل على المستخدم المتمرس لكن على الكثير من الزوار يصعب عليهم التنقل بين اقسام المنتدى وكلما قلت الأقسام وكثرت المادة تحت قسم شامل كلما كان أسهل للأغلبية.




كلام مظبوت

طب بالنسبة لقسم البطاركة


بيتهيألي ده قسم مفيد جداً


----------

